# [part. solved] nur einzelnes Programm updaten

## JKRock

hi,

 wie mach ich ein update eines einzelnen progs (nachdem ich USE-Flags in der make.conf geändert habe) ?

etwa emerge --update packet

oder geht das besser?

gruß JKRockLast edited by JKRock on Wed Jul 02, 2008 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c_m

wo ist das problem damit?

ggf noch --nodeps (hoffe es stimmt) angeben um die dependencies abzuschalten (sofern man sowas will ^^)

//EDIT: oder willst du einfach nur neu bauen?

emerge --oneshot --nodeps <paket>

(hoffe die parameter sind jetzt richtig getippt, hab grad kein emerge zum nachsehen da ;->)

----------

## sicus

nach dem ändern der useflags kannst das programm mit

```

emerge -N [package]

```

updaten. der parameter -N steht für "newuse"

eine gute möglichkeit bietet auch schon der genannte --oneshot (oder kurz: -1) parameter. damit wird das paket neu gebaut, jedoch nicht in deine world eingetragen (vorteilhaft für pakete die nur wegen einer Abhängigkeit installiert wurden)

----------

## Carlo

 *c_m wrote:*   

> ggf noch --nodeps

 

Besser nicht. Abhängigkeiten werden so nicht "abgeschaltet", sondern sie werden ignoriert, d.h. wenn der Anwender nicht genau weiß, was er tut, spinnt das Programm im besten Fall zur Laufzeit, Funktionalität fehlt, was wiederum diverse Seiteneffekte zur Folge haben kann, oder es läßt sich gar nicht erst installieren. --nodeps sollte eigentlich überhaupt keine Verwendung finden, im Idealfall als Option überhaupt nicht existieren und wird viel zu oft und gerne falsch verwendet.

----------

## JKRock

erstmal danke an alle

ich hab extra nachgefragt, weil ich Probleme mit Xemacs habe,

habe erst xemacs und dann auctex emerged, ich wollte dann für auctex etwas in die "site-start.el" wie in  hier beschrieben reinschreiben, also:

```
(load "/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo")
```

in

```
$ sudo nano -w /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-start.el
```

nur gibt es bei mir kein "/usr/share/emacs" oder "/usr/share/xemacs" Ordner

und wenn ich mit esearch oder eix nach emacs suche, zeigt er mir alle Packete mit der Info an, dass nichts installiert wurde!

Ich kann aber xemacs starten!

Leider hatte ich erst das tetex-Flag in der make.conf und "app-emacs/auctex preview-latex" in der package.use Datei noch nicht...

aber ein emerge -N xemacs führt trotzdem nicht zu einem update...

kA was ich falsch gemacht haben soll...

----------

## JKRock

Also um meine Problemstellung noch mehr zu verdeutlichen:

```

whereis xemacs

xemacs: /usr/bin/xemacs /usr/lib/xemacs /usr/X11R6/bin/xemacs /usr/share/man/man1/xemacs.1.bz2

esearch xemacs

[ Results for search key : [01mxemacs[39;49;00m ]

[ Applications found : [01m7[39;49;00m ]

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-editors/xemacs[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 21.4.21-r1

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://www.xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m highly customizable open source text editor and application development system

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-base[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 2.10

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m Fundamental XEmacs support, you almost certainly need this.

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-devel[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 1.75

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m Emacs Lisp developer support.

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-eterm[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 1.17

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m Terminal emulation.

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-ispell[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 1.32

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m Spell-checking with GNU ispell.

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-packages-all[39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 2007.04.27

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://www.xemacs.org/

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m Meta package for XEmacs elisp packages, similar to the sumo archives.

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     as-is

[32;01m*[39;49;00m  [01mapp-xemacs/xemacs-packages-sumo[39;49;00m[31;01m [ Masked ][39;49;00m

      [32mLatest version available:[39;49;00m 2007.04.27

      [32mLatest version installed:[39;49;00m [ Not Installed ]

      [32mSize of downloaded files:[39;49;00m [no/bad digest]

      [32mHomepage:[39;49;00m    http://www.xemacs.org

      [32mDescription:[39;49;00m The SUMO bundle of ELISP packages for Xemacs

      [32mLicense:[39;49;00m     GPL-2

```

man beachte - es ist gemäß esearch nichts installiert!

----------

## artbody

Wenn du noch nichts installiert hast, ist es ja auch kein update

sondern eine normale Installation.

```

emerge -avN packetname
```

-a = ask

-v = verbose

```
user@localhost# man emerge 
```

gibt dir auf vieles noch hilfreiche Erklärungen

----------

## schmutzfinger

Esearch ist ein externes Tool. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es seine eigene Datenbasis hat um beim Suchen schneller zu sein als emerge. Und diese Daten müssen mit portage abgeglichen werden ansonsten spiegeln sie nicht den wirklichen Zustand wieder. Du musst nach jedem sync vom tree wahrscheinlich auch die Datenbank von esearch neu erzeugen lassen, oder du nimmst esearch zum synchen.

Ich kenne das von eix, da muss man nach dem synch entweder update-eix ausführen oder gleich mit eix-sync den tree holen.

Also esearch findet emacs wahrscheinlich nicht weil du esearch nach dem emerge nicht aktualisiert hast. 

Zum zweiten Teil deines Problems. Du willst "site-gentoo" finden und das muss irgendwie Teil von emacs sein.

In emacs suchen:

```

qlist emacs | grep site-gentoo

```

oder generell suchen

```

find /usr/ -name "site-gentoo"

```

wenn generell suchen fündig wird kannst du mit

```

qfile /usr/bla/pfad/site-gentoo

```

rausfinden welches Paket die Datei mitgebracht hat, falls du das wissen willst.

----------

## JKRock

 *Quote:*   

> Also esearch findet emacs wahrscheinlich nicht weil du esearch nach dem emerge nicht aktualisiert hast. 

 

stimmt! - Mit eix finde ich xemacs

aber

```
qlist emacs | grep site-gentoo 
```

```
find /usr/ -name "site-gentoo"
```

führen zu nichts - eigendlich war auch die Datei site-start.el gesucht, aber auch die finde ich so nicht weil wie gesagt es seltsamerweise keine

"/usr/share/emacs" oder "/usr/share/xemacs" gibt, müsste die xemacs nicht automatisch anlegen?

gruß JKRock

Ich werde den thread jetzt als nahezu solved markieren...

----------

